# Calgary Tug Get Together



## LynnW (May 12, 2009)

Well everyone it's been just about a year! Ann and I have been discussing having another get together and were wondering how Friday night June 12th would work. Is anyone available? 

Lynn


----------



## Tacoma (May 14, 2009)

That will work for me Lynn. I'll try to convince my husband to come this year.

Joan


----------



## Tacoma (May 14, 2009)

Lynn I just noticed this is not on the Canada thread. I think people would respond if you got it moved.

JOan


----------



## LynnW (May 14, 2009)

Hi Joan

I did think about that last night but I've been out all day today. So how do I get it moved to the Canada Board? 

Lynn

I have asked a moderator to move this post.


----------



## eal (May 15, 2009)

So count Wayne and I in 
Tacoma it would be great to see that husband of yours this year!


----------



## LynnW (May 16, 2009)

Joan it would be great if your husband would come this time. I don't know where everyone else is. I've been busy the last couple of days and was hoping more people would reply when I checked back. Maybe I'll have to send some PM's.

Lynn


----------



## JimH (May 19, 2009)

Alice and I will be there as well.

Jim


----------



## LynnW (May 19, 2009)

Well it looks like 8 for sure if Joan's DH comes. Spirits is coming if she can get her bonus time in Banff. I still have 1 PM with no reply yet. Anyone else want to join us?

Lynn


----------



## shagnut (May 20, 2009)

Me, I want to join but I can't-- too far away.   Boy would I love to see y'all again. Talk about southern hospitality? We haven't got anything on you Canadians!! I still remember that most wonderful trip!!  Have a great get together and have a toast from me!!  shaggy


----------



## LynnW (May 20, 2009)

Well we're up to 10 confirmed now and maybe 12! I guess everyone wants to do the golf club again so is 6PM okay? If so I'll make a reservation.

Shaggy we wish you could be here too! Maybe one of these days we'll get down your way.  

Lynn


----------



## eal (May 20, 2009)

We will definitely toast our honourary Calgarian Shaggy at our get-together.  

6 pm is great - see you all then

Ann


----------



## LynnW (Jun 1, 2009)

I have made a reservation for 6PM at the golf club. Unfortunately Spirits will not be able to make it this year. Anyone else out there who wants to join us is welcome. Just let me know.

Lynn


----------



## shagnut (Jun 3, 2009)

Y'all have fun now, ya hear!!!! :whoopie: I'll be there in spirit.  shaggy


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 4, 2009)

If you put your glasses down long enough next Friday to have a discussion on TUG issues, would you be good enough to share any new revelations on this thread for the benefit of those of us that live too far from a major centre to attend a TUG meeting.  I'll raise a glass of whatever I open that Friday night as well.  Thanks.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 10, 2009)

I know that I probably don't have to post this but thought I should mention that they are getting stricter about the dress codes at the golf club. The things that aren't acceptable are denim of any kind even dressy and cargo pants or shorts or any with outside pockets. Men must wear their shirts tucked in. I just thought I should mention it because the cargo pant rule just started on June 1st. I hope everyone sees this even though I know that you will all be dressed properly. Casual is still fine you don't have to wear a jacket and tie or anything like that! See you Friday.

Lynn


----------



## easyrider (Jun 12, 2009)

So what is Calgery famous for ? I may be heading that way in Sept.


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 12, 2009)

easyrider said:


> So what is Calgery famous for ? I may be heading that way in Sept.



Calgary Stampede, 1988 Winter Olympics, Calgary Zoo, Heritage Park, Glenbow Museum, some great fly fishing, etc. etc.

Day trips from Calgary include Banff, Lake Louise, Kananaskis (where you will find one of the world's most scenic golf courses), Royal Tyrell Museum, etc. etc.


----------

